# ICW, Dunes Lake, and Apache questions.



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Greetings all, 

I will be in Myrtle Beach for the EMS Convention participating on behalf of my employer late next month. I realize that the odds are not in my favor in the least as the water will be freezing and there will not be much happening, but being the devout hard head that I am I will be making every effort to mysteriously disappear in between classes and events to wet a line or two. I am staying in the 9700 Block of Kings Rd, and will be less than 500 yd from Apache pier. Looking on google maps there is also a lake (Dunes Lake) which appears to drain in to the ocean roughly a mile away, there is also an inlet roughly a mile away, as well as the ICW, again roughly a mile away. If anyone has any insight, or advice, on any of these locations, or further suggestions I would be greatly appreciative! I have both SC fresh and salt water licenses so that is not of concern. Does anyone know if there is any public access to the ICW, I would prefer to not have any non-social visits from HCPD for trespassing. 


Thank You.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I would lean more towards freshwater fishing. Find a warmer winter day and you should be able to catch bass in some the local ponds. A small 3 inch minnow plug, beetlespin, or roadrunner jig will most likely enable you to catch something. Crappie will bite in cool weather as well if they are stocked. 

Sorry, I am not much help on locations.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you Bluefish! From doing some more research/creeping on google maps I believe I may have found my spot.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> I would lean more towards freshwater fishing.


You said the "F-Word" . . . I absolutely HATE freshwater fishing . . . LOL !


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> You said the "F-Word" . . . I absolutely HATE freshwater fishing . . . LOL !


When I am at home 4 hours away I enjoy "the f-fishing" word, however if around salt I need salt!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

bottom line is you just never know, if its a fairly nice sunny day id hit the surf


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Last time I was home in SC.... I did some freshwater fishing..........
These are from 2 different outings from shore.....
41, 36, 35, and 30 inchers

















Now that I am back in Maryland-


----------



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

I live at the dunes point that's right next to the lake your talking about. The lake as some decent size bass in it has well as some carp and surprising mullet are in there too. Also two gators have been sighted multiple times so watch out. There is a public boat launch right next to the back entrance to bass pro shops. If you take kings road heading to the walmart and cross of hwy 17 and go under the hwy 22 bypass it will be on you left. I've seen people catfishing from there but I don't know if anything has been caught from that spot. Also that part is considered fresh water. As for the pier it might be dead this time of the year. Usually things kick off in late march/april on the pier. As for that little inlet you see on google maps that's a banging spot in the spring/summer. I've seen some doormat flounder come out of there. Only thing is anymore that two people fishing there can make things crowded. Also another spot I see alot of people fishing at is a decent sized pond off of hwy 31. If you head south on 31 about a mile before you get onto 22 bypass you'll see an exit sign for watertower road. Take that and it will turn to dirt road and the pond is on the right. Best of luck.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank You TonyG!


----------

